# Samsung Refrigerator and Ice Maker Problem



## ObserverX2930 (Jan 19, 2021)

Adding Some Pictures of the Ice Maker being Frozen and not Making Ice Cubes. 
Third Pictures is from Samsung Literature Showing Location of the Ice Maker in upper left corner.






















Very disappointed that that it seems they cannot find a solution to fix this problem.

MODEL # RF27T5201SR/AA. They are still actively selling this same refrigerator, yet the problem has existed for several years. Not very ethical IMO.....


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Samsung French Door Ice Maker Frosting Up


The issue with Samsung french door ice makers icing and frosting up and not working is due to a known leakage defect in the manufacturing process. When warmer, moister air enters the ice room, frost is formed which stops the small (computer like D.C. voltage) fan which is above the evaporator...




edmondappliancerepairokc.com


----------



## ObserverX2930 (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks for the detailed information about this repair. I think, (and hope), that this was performed on the first visit in February. I would need to remove some items to look and see myself. The authorized appliance repair technician came for a second visit last week, took pictures, and was reporting to Samsung that all these repair items were completed. Is it possible that some of them are not correctly performed? 

Since it seems you are in the industry, if the repair is made correctly, does this 100% resolve the issue?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Not in the industry, just a DIYer who has personal experience with crappy Samsung fridges.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

huesmann said:


> Not in the industry, just a DIYer who has personal experience with crappy Samsung fridges.


Nah... just modern technology biting you in the butt. I have an older samsung side-by-side which has been working flawlessly for 12 years.
The ice maker has a bar type level measurement on the bucket. The bar gets pushed up when the bucket level is high. ZERO issues with them. But as soon as they updated to the electric eye....


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This is yet another problem my 10 year old Samsung French door refrigerator with dual ice makers doesn't have. Strange that some do and others don't. My lower ice maker has an electric eye level checker. I assume the top one does, too, but I haven't looked. And the LEDs still work great, unlike my mom's 3 year old Kenmore that apparently needs $250 worth of parts to fix... probably with the same defective parts that failed. World's most expensive and crappy light bulbs.


----------



## traceyjedison (May 5, 2021)

An ice maker can stop working for a number of reasons. You could have a bad electrical connection or defect in the control board that turns it on. If your device is new, there are services for a few years when there is a problem. Contact them for the problem with the item you bought from them.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

LGs are the same way.Very pretty and lots of features but wait until they break. My warranty service had to get a company from out of state drive 100 miles to fix it. 6 trips. As soon as it was out of warrany it failed altogether.Replaced it with a whirlpool.Not as fancy but way more functional and easy to have repaired if needed . One service guy said, buy anything but samsung or LG.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Without reading every response, at the risk of repetition, this is a long standing problem with dubious solutions.  I would see what you can get from Samsung if you threaten to sue or look for a class action suit somewhere.


----------



## Thim (May 14, 2021)

I have basically the same problem with ice build up in this icemaker. At the beginning I just defrosted it again and again. Then I realized I'm not the only one and that it normally should work properly. I read a lot articles about sealing the gaps at ice maker and started so doing it from the outside with no progress, then removing all parts from the inside and sealing the possible gaps from the inside. But especially when removing the icemaker compnents I realized that the most critical ice buildup was at the top of the spillover tube. The tube has a heating wire wrapped around it covered in a metallic tape. This heating wire ends approx. an inch before the top end of the tube. I added some more insulation to it with the hope that this will help. Later I found an article which mentioned that the newest version of this tube has the heating attached until the top end and not ending before. Of course my ice maker froze again and I checked it every few days and realized, that the spillover seems to freeze over at first and then the rest from the icemaker. So I dissassembled everything again, removed the tape with the heating wire carefully from the tube and reattached it to the tube starting directly at the top of the tube. I've done this 4 weeks ago and still no ice buildup at the tube and the rest of the icemaker still looks ok. I will monitor this but currently I'm convinced that I've solved the problem and defrosting it once a year for the future would be ok for me (was every 4-6 weeks in the past).

This is it after 4 weeks! minmal ice build up -> Happy!









In the next pixture you can see the motor assembly with the spillover tube that is located at the rear end inside the whole icemaker assembly. 
WARNING: You should only work on or repair an electric device if you are trained to do so. These works contain risks with electricity and may result in fire or harm your live! I have trained as an electronics technician and studied electrical engineering. Disconnect your fridge from power before working on it!
The red marking is the spillover tube. The gray insulation material is visible and the it does not extend to the top end (newer models might have this already).
under the foam insulation there is a simple heating wire encased in aluminium foil with adhesive. The tube can be easily removed with one screw at the top and the cable tie at the bottom. Then disconnect the plug for the heating inside the whole assembly. 
remove the insulation and peel off the heating element carefully.
then I removed the aluminum tape with the encapsuleted heting wire.
I separated the heating wire from the aluminium foil and then wrapped it around the tube starting from the very top end.
I used a proper heat resistant tape to cover and fixate the heating wire on the tube.
Finally I added the foam insulation and some new foam for the top end, plugged in the connector of the heating wire, added a cable tie and the screw and reinstalled the motor unit and the icemaker unit into the icemaker housing, plugged in the two connectors, cover and screws.


----------

